# towable boom lifts



## GAgirl (Jul 9, 2009)

Hi, all --
I'm in the market for a used towable boom lift and wanted to see if anyone has any advice on what brands, models or even where I can find one. 
I am looking for a 50' bucket height and am hoping to stay somewhere around the $20k zone.
I am SO unversed in this type of thing -- I know nothing about motorized equipment at all! I work for a small sign company in Atlanta and my boss has tasked me with finding a lift. I am completely lost! I stumbled upon this site while searching on Google, and you guys seem to be very well-versed in lifts and equipment in general so thought I'd see if anyone has any advice?
Any input would be SO appreciated...I am out of my element on this one!
Best regards,
Kim


----------



## bulldoglover (Jul 9, 2009)

I have used a Bill-Jax lift a few times and it worked well. The model I used you can even remove the bucket and put a little jib arm on. Has a 500 lbs lifting range with a readout on how much you are lifting right on the turn table. A few people can push it around and we have even towed it with a fourwheeler to get it out back of a cabin. The book on it was around 32K if I remember right.


----------



## prentice110 (Jul 9, 2009)

Someone I worked for had a genie and he said it was the biggest pile in the world. Said out of the 18 months he had it, it was in the shop for 15. Just what I heard, no hands on here. But I did get stuck in a Niftylift ND56. It was less than 2 years old and it just died. It was a lot of fun climbing down the boom.


----------



## bulldoglover (Jul 9, 2009)

prentice110 said:


> But I did get stuck in a Niftylift ND56. It was less than 2 years old and it just died. It was a lot of fun climbing down the boom.



That Bil-Jax I used had a manual mode, so if it died someone on the ground can rotate you and then lower the booms. If all works well (after it stops working) all you have to do is stand there and let the groundy lower you down.


----------



## prentice110 (Jul 10, 2009)

bulldoglover said:


> That Bil-Jax I used had a manual mode, so if it died someone on the ground can rotate you and then lower the booms. If all works well (after it stops working) all you have to do is stand there and let the groundy lower you down.



Yeah, the Nifty has a hand pump on it but it doesent work the extentaboom and we couldnt turn or make the clearence on a roof, plus the crybaby groundie said it hurt his arm to pump it fast, so i said to hell with it and climbed down, it was just faster.


----------



## arbor pro (Jul 14, 2009)

I have a genie tz50 towable boom which is a 50' boom with 55' working height. Owned it for two years now with few issues. The batteries froze this winter because they ran out of charge. Occassionally, the upper control panel gets moisture in it and I get hesitation in boom moevement.

Other than that, it's a very easy to use and reliable boom. My 2005 cost me $21,500.

I've also used the bil-jax and liked them. I would say check out Genie, Bil-jax and JLG towables. For $20k, you should be able to find one from a rental place that's in decent shape. Find out who the dealers are in your area and ask them who their customers are. Then, call around to see if anyone has a good used model that they're willing to sell.

There are also a number of units for sell on the internet but more difficult to check them out in person than if you buy locally.


----------



## Capt.Shannon (Aug 23, 2011)

*Boom Lift*

GA Girl.....I have a 4527A Bil Jax that has been a great piece ...47ft reach max. 500lbs lift pounds.. It has the Honda Gas motor. I bought it to do work on some rental properties here in Myrtle Beach SC. I may be looking to sell now that I have completed what I needed to get done. It has about 400 hours on it and is is great shape. Tires are 80% Paint looks good and works well as some have talked about...Lots of saftey points were built into these and all work. I see you want to stay under 20k.....I can work well under if you have not found one yet....Glad to hear others have had good luck with Bil Jax Lifts...Mine has never broke and I would tell anyone they are good machines..If interested will send pics...THANKS
Shannon Currie/843 450 1430 [email protected]


----------



## Grace Tree (Aug 23, 2011)

Bil-Jax 5533a. I bought it used. I've replaced a couple of hoses and the proportional valve ($400). Any proprietary parts for any of them are costly. With a Bobcat mini and half sheets of 1/2" plywood I can put it almost anywhere. I'd go for the extra height if you can afford it.
Phil


----------



## lxt (Aug 23, 2011)

Actually I am selling my genie lift!

I have owned towables for many years & here is my take: 

Biljax I wouldnt own & anything thats all electric is gonna be problems along with hybrid units already hearing alot of negatives in regards to those units, Nifty makes a nice lift but hard to find at a reasonable price, tuepen is an expensive lift but not towable!!

biljax & a company called Haulotte are partnered up & therefore in my opinion have cheapened the entire lift....! you need to know Haulotte`s past, even the mechanics @ the archibold plant in ohio will tell you (off record) that things have changed.

the only issues I have had with the Genie TMZ 50/30 are the leveling sensors, but you can by-pass them to finish a job & having a couple on hand is cheap...they`re easy to change! I am asking $14,500 for my lift & if you look in the video section on here you will see it in action, actually I think I posted pic`s of my ameriquip on here to. Its a shame the Ameriquip wasnt a 50-55ft unit....out of all the towables Ive ran & demoed (which is alot) the ameriquip was hands down the best! any way....good luck & if you have any questions just ask.

BTW....make sure the lift you are looking at has had its annual inspection & comes with the configuration program!!!!!


LXT.................


----------



## prentice110 (Aug 23, 2011)

Its been 2 years since this thread was kicked around, and in those 2 years Ive learned more about Nifty's. All I can say after all the horror stories is I wouldnt piss on one to put out a fire.


----------



## Bigus Termitius (Aug 24, 2011)

The Genies are alright, just don't care for the push button controls. For as much as they cost the controls should be state of the art joysticks.


----------



## Capt.Shannon (Aug 24, 2011)

*lift*

Looks like alot of good info on here. I have heard of some problems with others but not to this extent.....Bil Jax parts are not cheap and maybe that's why they don't break too often. I had to replace the plastic cover for the Hyd. Box and it was hight but it was plastic and I let a tree limb get away from me.....MY BAD !!


----------



## arbor pro (Aug 24, 2011)

Capt.Shannon said:


> Looks like alot of good info on here. I have heard of some problems with others but not to this extent.....Bil Jax parts are not cheap and maybe that's why they don't break too often. I had to replace the plastic cover for the Hyd. Box and it was hight but it was plastic and I let a tree limb get away from me.....MY BAD !!


 
been using a genie tz50 for 4 years now. dont' even own a bucket truck any more as I don't need it. everything I need to do, I can do with the towable and all those jobs the guys with the big bucket trucks can't get to...I can get to with my towable lift. Hook onto it with my mini skid and put it into places you wouldn't think you could get a lift. Makes life a hell of a lot easier when you're knees don't work so well for climbing anymore!

Yes, joystick controls would be better than the push button controls. Yes, the leveling system is sometimes a PITA. Yes, a hydraulic boom that's overcenter will have more maneuverability (at times). 

No, I won't go back to a truck. I'm sticking with a towable. Maybe, some day, a self-propelled biljax or nifty - the ones that have stabilizers and don't weigh much more than a towable yet are 4x4 propelled. That's my goal for 2-3 years from now once there are a few used ones on the market...

AP

PS - anyone looking to buy a bobcat mt52 mini skid or some attachments - power rake, broom, auger, tiller, etc. got a whole bunch of stuff for sale. PM me with you phone number if interested and I'll give you a call.


----------



## arbor pro (Aug 24, 2011)

tz50 at work...


----------



## lxt (Aug 24, 2011)

I agree arborpro......wouldnt have a truck after owning a towable, what has to be thought about before purchasing is dealer support!! Genie & JLG are the best. Easy to find repair centers....the largest rental agency (united rentals) uses Genie for several reasons, reliable, easy to work on, parts availability & just over all a good company to deal with......after all they`re a Terex company which has the highranger line.....just quality all around!, the touch pads dont really bother me, they did at first & then once you get on to it you can do 2-3 manuveurs at the same time!!





LXT..................


----------



## Bigus Termitius (Aug 24, 2011)

lxt said:


> I agree arborpro......wouldnt have a truck after owning a towable, what has to be thought about before purchasing is dealer support!! Genie & JLG are the best. Easy to find repair centers....the largest rental agency (united rentals) uses Genie for several reasons, reliable, easy to work on, parts availability & just over all a good company to deal with......after all they`re a Terex company which has the highranger line.....just quality all around!, the touch pads dont really bother me, they did at first & then once you get on to it you can do 2-3 manuveurs at the same time!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Touch pads must be an option, I'll have to look into that. The brand new one I rented for some time this summer has the big knob buttons where you hold either the blue or yellow down while pushing your desired boom function. Lame, and hard on the fingers and hands after a few days.

JLG has the joystick at least, everything else is inferior to the genie, imho, but at least it's comfortable to operate day in and day out.


----------



## arbor pro (Aug 24, 2011)

Bigus Termitius said:


> Touch pads must be an option, I'll have to look into that. The brand new one I rented for some time this summer has the big knob buttons where you hold either the blue or yellow down while pushing your desired boom function. Lame, and hard on the fingers and hands after a few days.
> 
> JLG has the joystick at least, everything else is inferior to the genie, imho, but at least it's comfortable to operate day in and day out.


 
the older genie tz50/30 has the touchpad controller (flat panel) while the 2004+ models have the yellow/blue (large knob) controller.


----------



## Bigus Termitius (Aug 25, 2011)

arbor pro said:


> the older genie tz50/30 has the touchpad controller (flat panel) while the 2004+ models have the yellow/blue (large knob) controller.


 
What a jip, right? 

It's a step backwards. Maybe I need to drop them a line and inquire how they managed to come up with playing "Simon" on their dashboard when they know perfectly well how to implement a joystick direct hydraulic bank.


----------



## chemist (Aug 26, 2011)

arbor pro said:


> tz50 at work...


 
Those are great pics. I'm using one for the first time tomorrow morning. The unit i rented is pretty beaten, so i'm hoping for the least amount of trouble.

if anyone has any last minute tips of advice I'd appreciate it!


----------



## squad143 (Aug 27, 2011)

I rented a TZ50/30 for a job eariler this year. The thing was amazing. If I can find a good one at a great price, I'll most likely buy it.
They can "bounce" a bit if the speed is cranked up.


----------



## jsk (Dec 30, 2011)

*towable*

I have about the same exact boom as LXt after many conversations with him , he is very knowledgable about these. It has a 13 hp honda and has never left me stranded after 4 yrs. Stay away from the drive and set its more problems. I would say that its very important to really keep tabs on and inspect your lift and know it well. They arent as tough as a truck but serve very well in many situations. They all have some fair movement when maxxed out to the 50 ft and takes some getting use to. Always inspect the pins also to make sure they are all correct and safty keys still in place.
jason


----------



## bull2five (Mar 29, 2012)

*annual inspection & configuration program!!!!!*

*BTW....make sure the lift you are looking at has had its annual inspection & comes with the configuration program!!!!!*



I'm in the process of buying a TMZ-50/30 and was wondering about this annual inspection & configuration program. Can you tell me a little more about this? any help would be appreciated.


----------

